# Flexcut, Stryi, Ramelson or Two Cherries?



## fanis93 (Feb 18, 2020)

So am about to get started on this journey and i'd like to start by purchasing the "right" tools.

I've asked another question on this forum and some people gave me some names to choose from. I have researched all of them and i've concluded that the tools i can purchase based on my location are these 4. Flexcut, Stryi, Ramelson,Two Cherries.

So based on that i'd like to ask 3 questions which are:

1. Which of these 4 should i choose and why? (Flexcut, Stryi, Ramelson or Two Cherries?)

2. What is your experience or advice if i will purchase any of these 4?

3. Does all the tools sharpen with an oil rock and a slipstrop from flexcut? Or each one of these require to have their own special way of treating them?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> I ve asked another question on this forum and some people gave me some names to choose from.
> and - the tools i can purchase based on my location are these 4.
> 
> - fanis93


I don't see where you asked the questions: do you have two profile names ??

and what is your location ?

.

.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

The only one of those I have personal experience with is Flexcut and they offer excellent knives for the money. They are easily maintained using only a strop but if you chip an edge or want to re-shape, you'll need a stone.

But, it also depends a lot on what you depend to do with the tools? If you're whittling small doo-dads or carving caricatures or carving spoons or making kuskas etc. etc. one of those companies may offer a tool that's superior to what the others offer in a particular type of blade.

You should also add Morakniv to the list if you are planning to do anything with larger blades. The 106 and 120 blades are excellent and affordable. And as far as I know, they are available everywhere.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

When I was looking I also almost purchased the Record Power set, was on sale at Rockler recently.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

We cannot advise you on what tools would be suitable for your "journey" because we don't know what you plan to make, out of what kind of wood, using what techniques. Woodcarving involves a wide variety of things: tools ranging from simple knives to special purpose gouges to power equipment. Materials ranging balsa to Tagua nuts. Perhaps the most variation is in the subject matter - carvers try everything!

If someone gives you an easy answer to this question, be sure to check out their "projects" (via the icon near their avatar at the upper left.)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

phils right chose your projects then the knives. Mora was mentioned the straight knives are great, thy come carving sharp, at least for me. Do not get the hook knives. I had to grind the bevel on my knife way back in order to get it to get sharp and cut. Out of the box the bevel is so short that the edge digs into the wood instead of cutting. The quality of Mora knives is high and the prices is ok. I have a stryi gouge and a spoon knife, they come carving sharp and work well. As a beginner don't buy sets you will be buying tools you may never use. Decide what you want to carve and buy tools for just that. What are your interests. Hope this helps, these are what I have learned, I also am a beginner any have many questions, those are ones I have found answers to


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

"Carving sharp" is not the criteria for buying carving tools. It is a momentary advantage & you will have to maintain the edge by stropping and/or working the edge on stones or increasingly fine grits of sandpaper. Some tools are simply prepared to be saleable - shiny, polished, with a pretty decal. Others have only edge hardening, and when you grind through that the tools is useless until properly heat treated. The best clue may be what experienced carvers choose after they have done all the beginner mistakes.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> "Carving sharp" is not the criteria for buying carving tools. It is a momentary advantage & you will have to maintain the edge by stropping and/or working the edge on stones or increasingly fine grits of sandpaper. Some tools are simply prepared to be saleable - *shiny, polished, with a pretty decal*. Others have only edge hardening, and when you grind through that the tools is useless until properly heat treated. The best clue may be what experienced carvers choose after they have done all the beginner mistakes.
> 
> - Phil32


Bolding mine. Heh, that would be the Henry Taylor tools! After buying the Pfeil chisels that can split hairs right out of the box, the Henry Taylor chisels were a surprise. But I was fairly new at carving then.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Flexcuts can get you out of some cuts other gouges can only get you in to. They may have drawbacks if you use them a lot. I have a bunch of Flexcuts and I think they're decent tools for the money, especially if you're more interested in getting some carving done than investing in a lot of carving tools. I don't carve often but when I do the FC tools have served well and they do come ready to work.


----------

